# For those of you who want a trade...



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

WHO DO YOU WANT??? who is seriously available? who on our team has some trade value, and yet is expendable? What move can we possibly make that wouldn't be considered a sideways, or even a backwards move. my goodness, the only thing that would fall under that category is a veteran that has some prior triangle experience. any come to mind? nobody is going to trade "good" players for our "bad" players. Nobody is going to deal us a starter for expirings, some picks, and a through in. NOBODY wants to help the lakers. I don't understand you people. it's almost as if you think rosters are CONSTANTLY revamped in the league. THEY'RE NOT! Mitch is by no means a great GM, but what exactly is he supposed to do right now? there has been what, two significant trades this season? (Philly/denver, Indy/GS) that means there are 18 teams out there with worse records than us that haven't made a move. Are their GMs morons too? if there's a good move to be made, mitch will make it. But making a sideways move is much worse than making no move at all.

wait till we get healthy to judge this team. And don't panic because we're losing close games in February.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I want Kidd.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> I want Kidd.


Great. few problems though.

1) be realistic. Don't mean to attack you hear dawg, but asking the nets for kidd is like asking us for lamar. they're going to want an awful lot the we just don't have (or don't want to give up). would you give up lamar for brian cook and some exprirings? 

2.) terrible fit. Jason kidd is an uptempo (obviously) pass-first point guard. he cannot flurish in the triangle.

3.) jason kidd is almost 34 yrs old. unless we win the title in the next two years, his acquisition would be pointless.

4.) Jason Kidd has an EIGHTTEEN million dollar contract. and he's still owed FORTY million AFTER this year. not only will it be tough to match salaries just to get him, but that is waaayyy to hefty a price tag for someone on the decline.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

after watching today's game.. would love to get drew gooden. type of annoying rebounder who's constantly moving around to get the board.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I actually read somewhere that, according to Peter Vescey (not the most reliable source ever) that the Lakers were thinking of giving up a first round pick, Chris Mihm, Aaron McKie and Jordan Farmar for Jason Kidd...take that for what it's worth. 

I don't think he'd be a terrible fit..we're a young team and could possibly flourish in a fast-break type system. Aren't we one of the youngest teams in the league? Obviously, we'd still use the Triangle, but I think Kidd would definitely help. Plus, he knows how to play defense. How would that NOT help? I know he's 34 years old, but this year year, at that age, has been one of his best seasons as a pro. 

His contract kinda sucks, though, so I'll give you that.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

^^ didn't work too well when rudy was here...


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Silk D said:


> nobody is going to trade "good" players for our "bad" players


You got it man. And our good players like Walton and Odom are pieces the front office and the coaching staff does not want to see play for another team. So far if we were to trade for a player, I like Jason Kidd, and Kwame is being rumored to be packaged for him to match salaries. but looking at how Bynum is handling the post defensively makes me cringe. Its been an open lane for the opposition whenever Bynum mans the middle, he's just not ready yet for prime time or even major playing time. As a Laker fan, no one wants to read or hear this, but we still need Kwame Brown


So we plug one hole while we leave another one open...You're right, and Im with you, assessing a team in February when the team suffered setbacks on one of its toughest stretch is not fair. People say that injuries happens in the field of sports, and Im not going to deny that, but at the same time they have to understand that the teams who suffers injuries the most are _also_ most likely to break down, it should not be an excuse, but it is an excuse.


I would like to see them finish the season and see how they perform in the post season before making any drastic changes.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> I don't think he'd be a terrible fit..we're a young team and could possibly flourish in a fast-break type system. Aren't we one of the youngest teams in the league? Obviously, we'd still use the Triangle, but I think Kidd would definitely help. Plus, he knows how to play defense. How would that NOT help? I know he's 34 years old, but this year year, at that age, has been one of his best seasons as a pro.
> 
> His contract kinda sucks, though, so I'll give you that.


Kidd is one of the best fastbreaking PGs ever, but he is underrated in the halfcourt. Spot-up shooters and good finishers will do really well playing with him. Doesn't matter which style they play, he'll be a big influence on the team. His contract is bad, but the Lakers do need an impact player if they want to go to the next level.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I agree with you...I think he'd succeed in any kind of system.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'd like to get Kidd but I'd also like a PJ brown or a malik Rose someone who's tough and can help us get some stops. We need a creator but also a another physical big with kwame being out. we can't wait another month for kwame we'll be in the toilet by then without another banging Big to go along with Ronny. Bynum's youth, and lack of physical condidtioning are showing up now. Not having played at all last season and getting big minutes this season appear to be taking it toll he's not focused and looks sluggish.

I'd trade odom if KG was available and I'd consider moving him for Gasol at this point at least every night we'd get gasol's post offense and defense . 

But in all reality we're not gonna trade anyone because Mitch drafted most of these guys and he doesn't wanna admit by trading that he made a mistake getting them he's attached to some of these guys. 

The triangle excuse is bogus.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

As of right now, I wouldn't mind getting getting Kidd, Garnett, or Gasol, even if it means giving up Odom.
If salaries doesn't match, then trade Phil too, he makes more than 10 million a season.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> People say that injuries happens in the field of sports, and Im not going to deny that, but at the same time they have to understand that the teams who suffers injuries the most are _also_ most likely to break down, it should not be an excuse, but it is an excuse.


exactly. also should point out that when it comes to winning a champoinship, or in our case having a great season, luck is almost as vital as talent, in terms of staying healthy. I mean could the spurs have repeated in 2000 if duncan was healthy? would we have won in 04 had malone not gotten hurt? I'm not saying we would be a great team if everyone was healthy, but for people to expect there be no difference w/o luke and kwame and half a lamar is rediculous.

also, I think you guys missed the point of the thread. this isn't a wish-list thread (even though I opened w/ "who do you want"). It was more of a quit complaining about us not making a trade. Kidd? KG? obviously they'd help. but again, we DON'T have the players to acquire them. PJ Brown, now there's an idea. 

Pau for lamar...uke:


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> The triangle excuse is bogus.



no it isn't. my case in point: Gary Payton


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> I'd like to get Kidd but I'd also like a PJ brown or a malik Rose someone who's tough and can help us get some stops. We need a creator but also a another physical big with kwame being out. we can't wait another month for kwame we'll be in the toilet by then without another banging Big to go along with Ronny. Bynum's youth, and lack of physical condidtioning are showing up now. Not having played at all last season and getting big minutes this season appear to be taking it toll he's not focused and looks sluggish.
> 
> I'd trade odom if KG was available and I'd consider moving him for Gasol at this point at least every night we'd get gasol's post offense and defense .
> 
> ...


Well, there seems to be 3 trains of thought:

1- We'll be fine. It's all a matter of getting everybody to play together and healthy.

2- We just need a couple of "specific" role players to put us over the hump.

3- We need to overhaul the roster and bring a star player.

About #1: I'm afraid it's wishfull thinking. This current roster, even if healthy and at full steam won't bring the Lakers more than a 1s7, maybe 2nd round playoff appearence. Yeah, we need Luke and Kwame back ASAP, but let us not kid ourselves: a starting 5 of Parker/Kobe/Walton/Odom/Brown just isn't good enough. In fact, 3 of the starters would have trouble starting for most of the other playoff teams (West).
With Bynum (and Farmar) a couple of years away from really contributing, keeping this roster intact will solve little in teh near future.

About #2: chances aren't that great to bring an impact player to the team. Would Malik Rose be a difference maker in the paint? Can we get a defensive-minded PG? Are there any teams willing to deal with the Lakers? I favour this one because, in fact, i believe that this team CAN EVENTUALLY do something good. But odds are against (for the reasons posters have addressed) getting good help via trade WITHOUT having to sacrifice a good player in return.

About #3: Kidd would be a short-term solution (he's 34) and would cost us Odom. If we were to lose Odom (i hate his guts, but he is the second best player on the roster, afterall...), i'd rather get a post player/rebounder/defender like KG (yeah, right!) or Gasol.
It appears only by trading Odom we could get an impact player, but which team would bite? And who would we get?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Well, there seems to be 3 trains of thought:
> 
> 1- We'll be fine. It's all a matter of getting everybody to play together and healthy.
> 
> ...



The kwame, Walton, Odom, Kobe, Smush lineup was good enough to push the Suns to 7 games. I think we're solid defensively with that line-up and get easier buckets offensively because Kwame sets the best screens on the team which is critical for Kobe to get open alot easier a very underrated aspect. Plus kwame can get deep postion against anyone and gets us some easy baskets. 

Luke's ability to post up and pass and dive towards the baskets for backdoors are invaluable. He gets us easy buckets as well. He helps move the ball. 

Defensively Kwame and Walton do a beter job blocking out which keeps us from the murder thats occuring now on the offensive boards. PLus kwame's an elite level man defender and had been playing good weakside defense this season blocking shots. 

Kwame is a legit starting center. Walton is a legit starting sf as well. Smush you have a point with. 

We need tweaking not overhaul, injuries are the cause of our current woes its the reason we need to make a trade. We need some more muscle with kwame out and maybe more consistent scoring vet off the bench. 

odom would only be dealt for Gasol or KG not Jkidd in my scenarios.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Silk D said:


> no it isn't. my case in point: Gary Payton


The triangle excuse is very bogus. Why didn't Karl malone struggle in it he played terrific in it. GP wanted the ball to dribble and set people up, PJ wanted the ball in Kobe's hands not GP's slowing up the ball movement. 

The 1st season PJ came here we won a title in the supposed difficult offense we had to teach it to a whole new team of players then its not that hard its an easy excuse to take the pressure off of mitch is all.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

dannyM said:


> after watching today's game.. would love to get drew gooden. type of annoying rebounder who's constantly moving around to get the board.


how about trading for someone who can rebound period.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> The triangle excuse is very bogus. Why didn't Karl malone struggle in it he played terrific in it. GP wanted the ball to dribble and set people up, PJ wanted the ball in Kobe's hands not GP's slowing up the ball movement.



what the hell? that was my point, GP was horrible in it. are you saying Kidd is more like Karl Malone than GP? doesn't he need to dominate the ball to be effective?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah kidd needs the ball, but he can actually create... gary's game took a big dip 5 or 6 years ago it seems.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Kwame sets the best screens on the team which is critical for Kobe to get open alot easier a very underrated aspect. Plus kwame can get deep postion against anyone and gets us some easy baskets.
> 
> Luke's ability to post up and pass and dive towards the baskets for backdoors are invaluable. He gets us easy buckets as well. He helps move the ball.
> 
> Defensively Kwame and Walton do a beter job blocking out which keeps us from the murder thats occuring now on the offensive boards. PLus kwame's an elite level man defender and had been playing good weakside defense this season blocking shots.


You also forgot to mention how well kwame passes in the post . It's strange how much you missed a player when their gone. I've always have known Kwames worth but only after this injury did I realize how important Luke is to the team(when he is playing well)


----------



## h-town laker (Jun 29, 2006)

I know its only been about 2 weeks, but Odom's play just isnt there, and the way Cleveland played Kobe in the 4th quarter(double him to force others to beat them) we can expect more of that to come..I love the idea of Kidd, and let Smush come of the bench, we will finally be competitive at the point guard position, and Kidd could help get Odom involved and others, this man did make Kenyon Martin, and he has taken a back seat to Vince Carter, and helped maked Richard Jefferson...Make the deal Mitch


----------



## h-town laker (Jun 29, 2006)

wouldnt want to part with Kwame, but the expiring contracts, the #1 pick, and Farmer, dont know why Nets would do it? but if they are interested, pull the trigger NOW!!... We are steadily slipping lower and lower in the playoff seedings..


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

h-town laker said:


> wouldnt want to part with Kwame, but the expiring contracts, the #1 pick, and Farmer, dont know why Nets would do it? but if they are interested, pull the trigger NOW!!... We are steadily slipping lower and lower in the playoff seedings..


Well, its hard for us to "Pull the trigger NOW!!" If its on the table for Thorn. Not us.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

About the Malone/GP year. Very seldomly was the real triangle run. Just the very basic sets due to issues that we already know of, so it's hard to make that comparison. I like Paulo's post and I believe that I would fall under category #2. Phil is steadily developing the glue guys, but we need more. An annoying bigman type like dannyM described and a bunch better veteran PG. There really isn't much available that I KNOW of, so it's hard to suggest names.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

yeah, I definitely don't think we have a championship team in place. We do however, have a very solid foundation (when healthy) and don't need a MAJOR trade. I love the idea of bringing some veteran help. hell, we could use one at just about every position. but there just doesn't seem like there's a move to be made that would help us right now. the only thing that will help us is getting healthy and gaining some experience.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

I can tell you who the Nets have real interest in, Jason Kidd. They covet him so much so, that they have firmly decided not to take on another teams garbage/expiring contracts in exchange for their soon to be hall of fame point guard. I now that may seem strange to you Laker fans, but thats what the situation looks like right now. go figure, you're just going to have to trust me on this one.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> I can tell you who the Nets have real interest in, Jason Kidd. They covet him so much so, that they have firmly decided not to take on another teams garbage/expiring contracts in exchange for their soon to be hall of fame point guard. I now that may seem strange to you Laker fans, but thats what the situation looks like right now. go figure, you're just going to have to trust me on this one.



Fine, you win. We'll include Sasha, but it's against better judgement.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Fine, you win. We'll include Sasha, but it's against better judgement.


**


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Fine, you win. We'll include Sasha, but it's against better judgement.


I'll get back to you, but it might be a difficult sell to Rod Thorn. He may not be to high on garbage-light.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

mjm1 said:


> I can tell you who the Nets have real interest in, Jason Kidd. They covet him so much so, that they have firmly decided not to take on another teams garbage/expiring contracts in exchange for their soon to be hall of fame point guard. I now that may seem strange to you Laker fans, but thats what the situation looks like right now. go figure, you're just going to have to trust me on this one.



thank you. some of us do have a grasp on reality.

and THAT was the intention of this thread. it wasn't supposed to be a wish-list


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> I want Kidd.



ARE YOU KIDD-ING? 
It’s in the New York Post (so be careful) and it’s written by Peter Vecsey (so be doubly careful), but word is the Lakers have offered a slew of expiring contracts (Chris Mihm, Aaron McKie) along with Kwame Brown and rookie Jordan Farmar to the Nets for Jason Kidd. 

Kobe Bryant and Lamar Odom aren’t enough to scare the top dogs in the West, but add Kidd without losing a major contributor and things change. With an unselfish point guard getting everyone else involved, Bryant would be free to think “shoot first” and everyone’s first thought when defending the Lakers – let Smush Parker shoot – would be out the window.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

h-town laker said:


> I know its only been about 2 weeks, but Odom's play just isnt there, and the way Cleveland played Kobe in the 4th quarter(double him to force others to beat them) we can expect more of that to come..I love the idea of Kidd, and let Smush come of the bench, we will finally be competitive at the point guard position, and Kidd could help get Odom involved and others, this man did make Kenyon Martin, and he has taken a back seat to Vince Carter, and helped maked Richard Jefferson...Make the deal Mitch


Its pure insanity to trade odom for a 34 yr old kidd! the triangle needs a pg that can defend and hit open js. keed can no longer stay in front of quick pgs like paker and nash. kidd's j shot is suspect and he is not proven half court pg.

guys, be patient with this team. 

the only move that makes any sense to me is pj brown or drew fron clev.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

Ok, I don't know for sure how good of a shooter he his, but what about Chris Paul? Even if we were to trade Farmar I'd do it. Paul obviously is an excellent defender and passer, along with the fact that he can defend someone like Tony Parker. The only problem is who would we trade for sure to get him? Also, what is the availability of him from NOK?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Your team have a good chance to trade for PJ if Memphis trade Gasol to Chicago. PJ don't want to be in a rebuilding team, so he would welcome a trade for Lakers. Mihm and Mckie expiring contracts to Memphis with a 2nd rounder would be fine to both teams. Good for Lakers that could get a big steal with PJ to take a shot at the title, while Mihm can play some good minutes if he gets healthy this season in Memphis, and Mckie making Rawse remember some of the Eddie Jones highlights as the "veteran leader" of them... (just joking, Rawse)... :biggrin:


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Laker Superstar 34 said:


> Also, what is the availability of him from NOK?



Zero. and I mean 


*ZERO*


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

Silk D said:


> Zero. and I mean
> 
> 
> *ZERO*


Ok, I get it, what about this list of PG's? (not in any particular order):

1) Earl Watson (SEA)
2) Tyronn Lue (ATL)
3) Rafer Alston (HOU)<-(not sure about his defense, I know he can shoot though and I don't think that he needs to dominate the ball to be effective.)
4) Chris Duhon (CHI)
5) Luke Ridnour (SEA)

For each of the Seattle guards we have Chris Mihm and that could help in getting Lue and possibly Duhon since they need some offensive big men. I'll admit that it will possibly take more than Mihm to get 4 out of 5 of the PG's listed. I don't think it would take more than that to get Lue, but he's the last one I'd want, and Ridnour would be undoubtedly the first.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Earl Watson would be great.


----------

